# Hagen's New Fluval Edge TALL



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Just found this browsing PracticalFishKeeping.

Aquascaping the Fluval Edge Tall - YouTube

apparently Hagen heard the light complaints and probably had to replace a million lights from user DIY failures thus decided to do something about it.

Being an owner of Edge, Chi and Spec myself this is just making me want to complete the set. Feels like a Pokemon-Fluval Series, GOT TO CATCH THEM ALL.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty nice... I do wish they would have made a slightly wider and shorter version though. Still might have to consider upgrading mine though.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm already planning how to aquascape and stock this and I don't even have room for it! I think it comes out in October. Wonder how much it's going to cost?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

er... isnt the slightly shorter and wider just the regular edge? hahaha


----------

